# Conectar mesa de mezcla al PC



## djpope15 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola, me interesa saber como conectar mi mesa de mezcla al PC, el problema es que se oye, pero muy bajo, entonces no se si... hay que comprar 1 amplificador o hay algún conector para poner a los altavoces normales los q vienen compuestos por el hilo de música rojo y negro.

me interesaría mucho saber q puedo hacer, gracias


----------



## omfreg (Jul 12, 2006)

hola djpope, en principio conectandole  traves de minijag al ordenador, que imagino que sera como lo haces deberia de oirse bien. De todos modos, tu mesa de mezclas incorpora amplificador? es decir, lleva alimentacion? si es asi quiza tengas que subir la ganancia de este, en caso contrario seguramente sera una mesa de mezclas pasiva, por lo que te chupara bastante señal y si habras de ponerle un amplificador.

si no te funcionase en ninguno de estos casos entonces deberias mirar la configuracion de la targeta de sonido

espero haberte ayudado

un saludo


----------



## djpope15 (Jul 12, 2006)

hola, lo del minijag sirve para conectar el hilo musical al cable rca?? 

y sobre lo de alimentacion de mi mesa de mezcla, creo q no, pero de todas formas miralo tu porfavor en google/imagenes:

PROMIX200

y mi mesa esta compuesta por los conectores line1 phone1 line2 phone2 master y rec

y lo tengo conectado el line1 al pc y master tengo puesto 1 altavoz en cada conector del master

muchas gracias por la información de antes y aber si me lo puedes solucionar, gracias

saludos...


----------



## omfreg (Jul 12, 2006)

buenas de nuevo 

ya conocia estos mezcladores, si llevan alimentacion, en la parte izquierda si te fijas  en concreto este es semiprofesional 

a ver, las salidas son RCA y la entrada de la targeta de sonido del ordenador es minijag, por lo tanto tendras que buscar un adaptador de RCA a minijag estereo, digo estereo porque son el blanco y el rojo RCA y a un solo conector minijag.

el conector minijag lo pones en la targeta de sonido, pero ojo, no lo pongas en el conector de microfono sino en el de entrada de señal, y en todo caso configura la targeta para entrada de señal.

en el caso de que quieras conectar la salida del mezclador MIC a la targeta entonces si deberas conectarla al agujero de microfono, configurando tambien la targeta.

en principio esto es un mezclador con amplificador pequeños (de baja potencia), de ahi que no se oiga demasiado en el altavoz, alli si has de poner un amplificador.

espero haberte ayudado

un saludo


----------



## djpope15 (Jul 12, 2006)

muxas gracias tio..  Me a seRvido bastante

Lo q e exo, es Enchufarlo a 1 subwofer kn altavoces q venden en tiendas de informática con salidas RCA y todo va perfecto, aora lo q tngo en la cabeza como configurar en bpm para q con el adaptador del minijak de entradas de linea, pueda detectar y usar perfectamente las 2 lineas de la mesa de mezcla. o tengo q poner la otra entrada en otra targeta de sonido diferente?

nose si de esto sabra algo, pero de todas formas muxas gracias y me as ayudado a saber mi funtamental duda.

este es al subwofer al q lo e conectado aciendo como 1 amplificador


----------



## omfreg (Jul 12, 2006)

ya he visto los altavoces, es normal, los altavoces de ordenador llevan dentro amplificador, ya que la targeta de sonido entrega mas o menos lo mismo que el mezclador  todo este tipo de aparatos, ecualizadores, mezcladores etc. estan hechos para ponerle una etapa de potencia despues, como en las discotecas por ejemplo, ellos unicamente dejan la señal preamplificada para inyectarsela despues a un equipo de potencia, como seria el caso de los altavoces que has puesto, me olvide de decirtelo antes, lo siento.

lo que dices tu de las entradas, pues si, en princpio si es una targeta de sonido mediana solo tendra una entrada de audio por lo que tendras que utilizar dos targetas, si es una de las potentes entonces las hay ya con mas de una entrada de audio. 

espero haberte ayudado

un saludo


----------



## djpope15 (Jul 12, 2006)

muchas gracias omfreg, me a sido util.

e leido por ai q la entrada del microfono del pc, tambien puede configurarse para otra entrada, pero tampoco se como se ace.

lo de mis altavoces esta bien, lo malo es q no puedo comprar altavoces de estos grandes, porque vienen con los conectores profesionales y mi altavoz no dispone de nada para enchufar esos conectores, la unica solucion es gastarse 200 eurs en 1 amplificado normalito.

-muchas gracias por lo de aclarar omfreg lo de la targeta de sonido, pero haber si alguien sabe como configurar el adaptador del pc para el micro para q sea otra entrada de linea.

-y tambien si existe algo para q los cables de hilos musicales ( rojo y negro ) pueda haber un adaptador o como hacer para unirlos a 1 cable RCA (blanco y rojo).

gracias a todos y saludos...


----------



## cachafaz24 (Jul 13, 2006)

hola amigo: e tenido el mismo problema y lo he solucionado modificando la entrada; la de mic. satura demasiado cuando el sonido entra amplificador; selecciona en propiedades de volumen el dispositivo de grabacion: y elige entrada de linea, o line; es la entrada opuesta a la del mic( del lado derecho del la Pc); si no puedes de ahi prueba en configuracion de panel de control; y selecciona multimedia y cambias de ahi


----------



## jemarod (Ene 13, 2009)

hola amigos del foro. os pido perdon por meter esta pregunta que voy a hacer en este tema, pero no sabia donde hacerlo. mi pregunta es la siguiente:
tengo una mesa ecualizadora de 6 entradas de microfono. todas las entradas me funcionan bien, pero hay una en particular que falla. funciona ok pero algunas veces deja de funcionar una entrada. con el tiempo me he dado cuenta que desconectando la clavija y volviendolo a conectar (en la misma clavija) vuelve a funcionar. ya he probado el micro, y el cable, pero sigue igual. entonces, ¿a que podria ser debido?...


----------

